# Dry fired 82nd Airbourne



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope you guys can help me. I bought a used bowtech 82nd airbourne this past month, I am new to archery and this is my first bow. Now what makes me really sick is my brother asked to check it out tonight and what is the first thing he does draws back, gets careless and release. I don't have any sights, rest, ect. on it yet. I looked over the limbs and the cams as best I could and I don't see any damage visible to my eye, but like I said I am new to this. I am gonna take it and have it looked at this week. The only thing I noticed is one of the rubber silencers in the string worked its way out a bit. 

I have heard that companies will dry fire prototype bows to see how many times they can before they break. I know the previous owner, it's only a year old, and he said it has never been dry fired (till now). 

So tell me what you guys think. Am I screwed? Thanks.


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

It is a good idea to take it in to a pro shop and have them look at it. There could be damage that the untrained eye could easily miss. Bent axles, cams, hidden hairline cracks in the limbs even a bent riser. 
Cross your fingers, hope for the best and expect the worst.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

kdrob211 said:


> So tell me what you guys think. Am I screwed? Thanks.


No. If there's a bow out there that could handle a dry fire, (and there is), yours would be one of them. But still, better safe than sorry, so have somebody who knows Bowtech (not just anybody) take a good look at it before you shoot it.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

also, you could have a broken strand in the cable... 

take a qtip, and run it across every inche of limb on it, hope for the best, expect the worse as said. also take it to a bowtech dealer and see what they say


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> take a qtip, and run it across every inche of limb on it, hope for the best, expect the worse as said. also take it to a bowtech dealer and see what they say


Won't work on this bow. InVelvet.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

Will an archery shop have someone who knows bowtech or is there some guy in utah who specializes in bowtech bows that I need to take it to?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You should beable to take it to any archery shopping that know bowtechs. Good luck


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Is dry firing "REALLY" that bad? This is a serious question. I mean don't do it on purpose, but I find it hard to believe that one dry fire would do anything at all. So how would adding a little arrow make a whole lot of difference?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

when u shoot a bow, all of the energy goes into the arrow, without the arrow, it has no place to take the energy, so it takes it out on the limbs and bow. (right?)

hoyt limbs say they can take 1000 dryfires, but i would check everything if it got dryfired (i know this isn't a hoyt, just wanted to bring that up)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> when u shoot a bow, all of the energy goes into the arrow, without the arrow, it has no place to take the energy, so it takes it out on the limbs and bow. (right?)
> 
> hoyt limbs say they can take 1000 dryfires, but i would check everything if it got dryfired (i know this isn't a hoyt, just wanted to bring that up)


I understand that, but it is impossible for all of the energy to be transferred to the arrow so the bow is going to take a fair amount of force/vibration/energy every time it is shot with an arrow. I guess I just don't see how one dry fire would matter one bit.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Bottom line when you dry fire a bow the energy has now where to go but into the bow. I was at UAC today and some guy dry fired a bow, it is his now. :shock: It blew apart the strings. Dry fire very bad, not good, don't try it, and never let your bow be touched without a arrow in it.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

kdrob211 said:


> Will an archery shop have someone who knows bowtech or is there some guy in utah who specializes in bowtech bows that I need to take it to?


Your bow has a couple special options - the Invelvet is one, sealed bearings is another, zero-tolerance limb pockets is yet another. But any pro-shop that pedals Bowtech will know what to look for. I guarantee you you're not the first dry-fire they've seen. Humphries, Jake's and Utah Archery Center are all good choices. If any of those are too far, just Google the Bowtech website and they'll have a dealer locator.

Sorry, I should've just said that in the first place, huh?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 North slope,

I have seen multiple bows blow up on the very 1st dry fire. It is serious and your bow should be looked at as stated as well as the string and bus cables. You are probably fine but check it out before shooting it.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well thanks everyone for the input and advice. Thought I would let u know the damage. New cams and a string. Lesson learned: no one draws my bow without an arrow.


----------

